# anybody catching anything



## 280IM

Anyone catching much let us all know Dewey


----------



## trapper1234

ive gottin 12 ***** and 4 yotes already in 14 foot traps and 1 live trap were can i bring these furs tho i need to get these things sold


----------



## cya_coyote

a little slow... 11 ****, 4 skunks, 2 possum, 2 beaver...

coyotes and fox are in trouble on the new moon... waiting for prime to be full...

:sniper:


----------



## take EM' close

Well me.....I've been slacking. Don't have ANYTHING! :lol:

My dad,on the other hand, has already got 4 bobcats in his 2nd time up checking his sets. Not bad! :sniper:


----------



## 280IM

Here in Mo it has been hot yet so nothing big 15 ***** worth about $6 apiece will get after the otter and beavers soon we have a lot of bobcats here not worth what your good cat are but I have several taxadermy shops here that what them get 35 to 45 for them I will try to gwt some again this year also there is a taxidermy school here so I try to get them some stuff to mount Later Dewey


----------



## Foxtrapper

5 fox, 2 ****, 2 grinners. Pulled traps until after deer season  . Had some fox come up missing from my sets. :evil:


----------



## adokken

Kind of slow going, five raccoon and three fox, made two sets about twoo hundred yards from the house fo fox and caught two and then the snow and rain came. finally reset with dry dirt and caught one more. Giving the mink a little time to be at the peak in being prime. Also after we have a little snow will start snaring. Madtrapper


----------



## 280IM

I caught something nobody else has caught I stuck my arm throw a 330 Con. fired the trigger while in a canoe one of the dumbs thign I have ever done but other wise 2 beaver 4 ***** Dewey


----------



## trapper1234

45 possums 23 ***** 9 yotes 3 beavers and 1 mink


----------



## trapper1234

2 foxes and 1 bobcat and my fingers a couple times i just need to know someone who will take all my furs im in missouri does anybody know of any places


----------



## 280IM

Send me an email at [email protected] I am here in Mo and know several people Dewey


----------



## adokken

Five raccoon, four fox and snared the first coyote this morning. A little more snow and they will have some trails to set the snares on.


----------



## trapper14

this is my first year trapping and it has been a little slow. 4 possum, 2 rabbits, 1 squirrel, 1 **** (i've had 2 ***** chew off their feet and get away) although i only set 12 traps so far. i'm happy though. after deer season i'm gonna trap heavy til the end of the season. 1 of them possums was a jumbo. he filled up a #3 stretcher. the **** was pretty big too he filled up a #4 stretcher. 1 of the other possums was smaller than a muskrat!


----------



## opossum14

trapper1234 said:


> 45 possums 23 ***** 9 yotes 3 beavers and 1 mink


how many nights did it take to catch all of them?


----------



## trapper1234

since the 1st night of the season w/ 14 foot traps and 1 live trap


----------



## Greg_4242

One of my dad's friends has caught 169 muskrats so far.
He trapped for 4 days and skinned them all!


----------



## adokken

Had a good morning, went through the ice up to my waist, continued my line and my snares had two coyotes. Things are improving so after they make some trails in this new snow it should be good.


----------



## take EM' close

Well I got some sets out about 2 weeks ago and picked up a coyote and 2 ****. Now my dad is up to 12 cats and counting!! We're not having TOO bad of a year!


----------



## 280IM

Have you sold any cats yet here in Mo they are not bring much but not the cats you have up there ***** are worth nothing I have a bunch of them about ready to pull the land sets and go after the otters let me know
Dewey


----------



## leedokken

Here's an " Ol' Pro" off to a good start. 6 Fox, 6 Coyote, 7 **** and numerous ferral cats. My great-uncle Adrian Dokken, still getting after it.







[/URL][/img]


----------



## trapper1234

73 possums,48coons,39yotes,18foxes,15muskrats,4beavers,2minks,2otter


----------



## cya_coyote

had the best day so far this season... not saying a lot, though...

2 beaver (32lb and 56lb), 5 ****, and 4 possum...
have been on a new farm since wednesday, and it has been
worth waiting for... so far have 16 **** off the place...

:sniper:


----------



## hill billy

I caught the FLU.....


----------



## cro

just 4 hogs :sniper: you okay hill billy uke:


----------



## hill billy

Yeah I believe I am going to make it. How about you havent heard from you in awhile. Been doing any hog trapping? I went over to the edge of West Bay, it is right across the creek form my lease, hoping I was going to find some hogs so I could set my trap. Well no hogs and all I got was sick. Got me another dog the other day. Little feist. Anyway TTYL


----------



## cro

no new hogs but we just set up a 25 ft circle pin just waiting to add the door in a few weeks. having surgery on my shoulder on feb.6 so i'll be out a few weeks but still planning to go and check my trail cam. i go a cute pic the other day of a doe by one of my traps. later :sniper:


----------



## koondawg

We caught 42 *****, 11 bobcats, 27 possums, 5 coyotes, 3 fox, and 17 muskrat.


----------

